# Made An Offer On A 2007 26Kbrs But...



## yalker (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks to this forum I am sold on making an Outback our first TT, but my first "offer" to purchase is getting strange.

This weekend we went out to see a 2007 26KBRS. Asking price was 15k. Everything in excellent condition so we offered her 14k. Here is where it gets weird.. She says her husband is overseas so she will get back to me on the offer, so I say OK no sweat - I will talk to you later. She calls a few hours later and says they are going to sleep on the offer and call me back on Sunday. So she calls Sunday and now the story is they are a "bit" upside down on the loan - turns out they owe 17k on this thing. I told her if she didn't realize that then she probably wasn't really expecting any serious offers. Anyway, I told her I would give her a few days to figure out how she is going to come up with 3k to satisfy the bank.

Just in case...does Anybody know of any comparable models in the NW Washington area that are for sale?

BTW, thanks again for all the information here - everything I have read has been seriously helpful.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

It is a shame they are that far "upside down" on their camper. Don't budge on your offer unless you are absolutely sold on that model and can't find one for a better deal. We purchased our '07 26KBRS in Aug 08 as the '09s were coming out. We got a great deal...or so I think, for 14,650. I think your offer is more than adequate. I wish I lived closer, I'd consider selling you ours for your 14 offer then we could move up to the sweet looking 312BH. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Have her ask the bank for a short sale. She will prolly need to make some sad story about not being able to make future payments..

I know, I know this is wrong, but people are doing this on all loans.

Just thought Id toss that out there. Good luck with your future purchase.

Carey


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

One of the reasons I ended up buying a new one is that almost every used one I looked at here was way above market price and when I asked why they were asking above book, they all said they were selling it for what they owed on it. I actually found mine on CraigsList in Washington.


----------



## yalker (Aug 10, 2009)

well the deal fell through - she is taking it off the market - BUMMER!!!

moving on to new deals, what do you guys think about this deal..

http://www.baydosrvs.com/DealerFiles/ListingView.asp?ListingID=802

sales mgr says best price is $16,300

it's killing me that some of you back east can get brand new ones for less than this!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Skippershe has a 28Krs and lives in Costa Mesa, Ca.	and recently told me she needs to sell.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

yalker said:


> well the deal fell through - she is taking it off the market - BUMMER!!!


I don't know, something tells me you're better off not having gotten involved in that deal.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Good luck with your search. We also have a 26KBRS and really are happy with the trailer. I know you live out west and
prices are higher and all, but even the second one sounds a little steep to me. You can always have a new one shipped from Holman or Lakeshore to you.

Mark


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> Good luck with your search. We also have a 26KBRS and really are happy with the trailer. I know you live out west and
> prices are higher and all, but even the second one sounds a little steep to me. You can always have a new one shipped from Holman or Lakeshore to you.
> 
> Mark


Gotta agree with Mark on this one. In this economy, I would think you could do better than this. There is value in buying from a local dealer, but only to a certain extent.

Jeff


----------

